# Redog review



## Babesinbusiness (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been looking for a place or post a review for Redog Kennels for a year now. I guess there is no place to file a complaint or concern locally, so I'll hope people doing their research might do an internet search prior to purchasing.

We found Redog Kennels as a referral from a good friend that has one of their dogs. We had 2 goldens previously and we're very familiar with and knew we wanted a golden again. We met with Becky after talking with Audrey on the phone. The puppies are beautiful and of course adorable. Her prices seemed high ($1800), but since we have a small child, she was willing to give us first pick of the litter to ensure we got the right one for our family. 

Daisy came home with us several weeks later and was great! A few weeks later we noticed she was drinking tons of water, like 1.5 gallons every 2 days. I didn't think much of it and just bought a gravity water bowl to keep it coming. She was very tough to house train. I slept in the basement for 6 weeks because she wasn't making it through the night. At 6 months we took her in to get spayed and I got a phone call telling me that after they did the blood work, they could not spay her. She had kidney displaysia. She was born with malformed kidneys. It finally explained the other issues we were having! 

My first call was to Becky at Redog. Of course she was mortified, and told us that unfortunately kidneys weren't guaranteed, but since we came to her for a healthy puppy, she would give us a new one. After 6 months of taking care of this pup and spending countless hours with her, we we're not going to hand her off and start all over with a new pup. I asked over and over for our money back, but she wouldn't budge. So, after many phone calls to her (she is very tough to get a hold of) she agreed to cover an ultra sound at her ex husbands vet clinic in boulder. They confirmed the findings by our vet. Becky was going to give daisy to a new home for free, but she wouldn't refund our money. It didn't make sense to me! After a couple months of discussion, we fully committed to keeping her and giving her the best life possible. She was able to be spayed with extra fluids and care, and is now on renal support food ($50 per 16lb. Bag) and renal support food supplements ($50 per jar) and enalipril ($50 per bottle of pills). Daisy is doing very well! Her overall numbers are still high, but there are improvements each time we do a blood test, which is now about every 6 months.

Other than daisy kidney issues, she is beautiful and has a grape at temperament! She is a fabulous dog!

Unfortunately, spending more doesn't guarantee anything! And breeders may handle their guarantees differently, but ask specific questions. And if you go with Redog, ask for a blood test! Daisy is from presto and jewels. I would not buy from these two lines. When I told her about this, she never once said the wouldn't breed these two together again. Also, our friends bought a litter mate to our pup. This week they found out that she has a condition where her knees pop in and out of joint. Both conditions supposedly genetic. Please be aware!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Babesinbusiness, you and a great many others in the Boulder area have the same complaints. Neither temperament nor health are what they should be. My grandddog is a Becky Hayes dog, and he hasn't had a solid poop in his seven years of life, despite many tests, food trials and medications. He also looks more like a cocker spaniel than a golden. That's all I'll say about this kennel, but those in the market for a well-bred golden in Colorado have many more options than this kennel.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am curious whether other members will chime in on this, because I'm curious about kidney dysplasia. Is it genetic?


----------



## Babesinbusiness (Aug 22, 2014)

*Genetic?*

You may be right about the kidneys not being genetic. Now that I think about it, they said it was congenital. My friend has been told the knee issue is genetic.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My friend's German shepherd who was half sibling to my German shepherd had the same issue. I had mine tested, just in case, but my vet assured me it was congenital and not hereditary.

Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am sorry about your puppy and honestly I believe the breeder should have refunded your purchase price. Was it in the contract? No, but it is the RIGHT thing to do. Unfortunately, some breeders are greedy.

But, I wouldn't say never get a puppy out of two parents because of an issue that could be congential. It could just happen from not being as developed. But, it could be genetic, so the breeder does need to test for this.

Sorry again.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congenital means the dog was born with the trait. Hereditary traits are not always congenital. To my knowledge, renal dysplasia is considered to be hereditary and congenital...definitely is with labs and shih tzu... I would totally have refunded the money. And let them keep the pup. I have refunded money in certain situations, although I do not say that in my contract... I have done it when it seemed like the "right" thing to do...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Luxating patellas are hereditary.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

I am very sorry for your sweet Daisy and her health issues.  It is great to read she is doing better under your wonderful, committed care.

I completely understand your frustration with the breeder and their refusal to return your fee. (I have my own story) It's mind-blowing to know that some people absolutely refuse to do the right thing.  I am sorry.

Please give sweet Daisy some pets from me!


----------



## Babesinbusiness (Aug 22, 2014)

Update! My friend with our litter mate (angel), called the breeder about the luxating patellas, and the breeder offered her a new puppy! They're looking at a $4-5k surgery, a new puppy doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## MissCammie (Dec 4, 2014)

*Thank You!*

BiB - thank you so much for your post and for taking the time to share your experience. I recently came across a referral for Redog from a previous owner my mom met in Winter Park.

I was very interested in pursuing them for a new puppy or adoption of an adult dog, but now I don't think so. My family recently lost our previous golden, and saying goodbye was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My top priorities for finding a new dog are health and temperament - sounds like Daisy has a great temperament but struggles with health. I wish you best of luck keeping her happy and healthy for a long life! Thanks again for sharing your story.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sorry about your puppy, but am so glad you are such a great home for her! She lucked out! 

I've never understood the "guarantee" that says they will take the puppy back and give you a new one. They must know that almost no one will take them up on that kind of "guarantee," and that after six months of making the pup a family member, they will most likely keep it, and are perhaps looking for a little help for the increased expense. I would give a new puppy and allow them to keep the sick one. That's the only kind of guarantee that is real.


----------



## vicki cassidy (May 17, 2017)

*Ever think of rescuing a golden?*

I have to say I'm sick of greedy breeders when there are so many unwanted Goldens everywhere. I have a pet sitting business in Boulder and I'm sick of seeing these dogs die young. Something is wrong with this breeder!


----------



## mollywollybear (Jan 15, 2018)

*Happy Red Dog owner*

I have owned three Goldens from Red Dog, my current one will be 10 in October of this year. So far he has exhibited no health issues. I did lose one of the dogs to bone cancer. I understand bone cancer can run in Golden Retrievers.....not necessarily from this particular breeder.
I sympathize with your heartache over your Daisy. So heart wrenching to witness one of our fur babies being sick. Were you allowed the option of keeping Daisy and getting another puppy? I suppose that's what I would have done.
I also agree that it's difficult to reach Becky. I was persistent and continued to call. 
As hard as it is for us who simply want a family member to love to understand, dog breeding is a business, and we must be extremely diligent in reading any contract before purchasing a puppy.
I wish you and Daisy well. I would probabl8y return to Red Dog to get another puppy. Since I've had 3 dogs from the breeder, I will try to get one from the same lines as the ones I have previously owned.
Best of luck, and kiss Daisy for me.


----------



## BGDGMOM (Feb 27, 2018)

MWB, have you ever met Sabrina at Reddog Kennels by chance? Or is she anywhere in your dogs' family tree?


----------



## mollywollybear (Jan 15, 2018)

BGDBMOM, I'm unfamiliar with Sabrina and the name isn't on the family trees of either of my two most recent dogs from Reddog Kennels.....keeping in mind that Boulder, the last dog purchased, was born in Oct 2008. His sire is Venture's Boys N Toys, a kennel in Loveland, CO, and his dam is Redog's Savannah.


----------



## mollywollybear (Jan 15, 2018)

mollywollybear said:


> BGDGMOM, I'm unfamiliar with Sabrina and the name isn't on the family trees of either of my two most recent dogs from Reddog Kennels.....keeping in mind that Boulder, the last dog purchased, was born in Oct 2008. His sire is Venture's Boys N Toys, a kennel in Loveland, CO, and his dam is Redog's Savannah. Hopefully this is helpful to you in someway.


----------



## Babesinbusiness (Aug 22, 2014)

*Update on Daisy*

We lost our sweet Daisy last week. She had kidney failure and almost made it to 6 years old. We spent a fortune to do everything we could to give her the longest life. She was the best dog! Unfortunately, we were just missing the health piece. I understand that breeders are a business, but ethics and integrity are huge to me and I don't understand how a breeder could let a family pay $1800 for a dog knowing it would cost thousands over her life to care for her, without refunding the money. But, we did it anyway because she deserved it. I just want people to be aware of "guarantees" when buying a dog. If they say they'll replace the puppy, just really think about that, because it may matter to you when you least expect it!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry about Daisy. It sounds like you really did everything possible to give her a happy life. 

I don't think breeding should be a business and you're absolutely right about ethics being important. Genetic or not, in many states, selling an unhealthy dog falls under a puppy lemon law that requires the breeder to refund the purchase price or sometimes help pay for the cost of treatment. It's completely unethical that she made money off of a puppy that requires expensive care.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Babesinbusiness said:


> We lost our sweet Daisy last week. She had kidney failure and almost made it to 6 years old. We spent a fortune to do everything we could to give her the longest life. She was the best dog! Unfortunately, we were just missing the health piece. I understand that breeders are a business, but ethics and integrity are huge to me and I don't understand how a breeder could let a family pay $1800 for a dog knowing it would cost thousands over her life to care for her, without refunding the money. But, we did it anyway because she deserved it. I just want people to be aware of "guarantees" when buying a dog. If they say they'll replace the puppy, just really think about that, because it may matter to you when you least expect it!


Sorry to hear about the passing of Daisy. Sounds like you did the right thing in giving her the best life possible.


----------

